
Amazon Lightsail Announces 50% Price Drop and Two New Instance Sizes - talawahdotnet
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2018/08/amazon-lightsail-announces-50-percent-price-drop-and-two-new-instance-sizes/
======
talawahdotnet
I wonder if they use their previous generation infrastructure for things like
Lightsail. So now that T3s are out they will use the T2 infrastructure for
lightsail as customers migrate.

